# Tilting Welding Table Ideas



## John_Dennis (Feb 26, 2022)

I just picked up a piece of 2x4x3/8 plate and want to make a small welding table.  I am short on space in the shop and would like to be able to fold the top 90 degrees to save space.  Does anyone have any examples of designs like this?

Thanks
JD


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 26, 2022)

Not exactly, but I use a heavy duty musical keyboard stand that can support 300lbs and fold up to flat. I use old cast iron table saw wings at my table. I keep two bolted together for quick install. They are dead flat and being cast iron spatter doesn’t stick.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 26, 2022)

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Proline/PL4KD-Doublebraced-Keyboard-X-Stand-1405106207389.gc


----------



## francist (Feb 26, 2022)

Do you actually mean fold 90 degrees or tilt 90 degrees? Not sure how you go about making a folding one although something like a gate-leg or pembroke table design would probably work with a bit of thought. Tilting is easier though, lots of drafting or artist easel types utilizing a fairly simple pair of trunnions and a couple of pins in holes to keep it locked. Be advised though, these can get a little weird on the balance when swinging the top down. It can have a tendency to get away from you depending on where the pivot points are.


----------



## gjmontll (Feb 27, 2022)

You should take a look at Harbor Freight's welding table to get ideas. Its table top tilts fully vertical and the legs fold in so that it stows into a narrow 6.5" profile. I store mine between my mill and our clothes washer. (It helps constrain the swarf.) Besides welding, I also use it as a general work table.








						Adjustable Steel Welding Table
					

Amazing deals on this Adjustable Steel Welding Table at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------

